# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Предложение

## Цыпа-Цыпа

Предлагаю сменить смайлики на новые.

----------


## Nabat

Суицидальные. С петлей вокруг этого колобка, например.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Суицидальные. С петлей вокруг этого колобка, например.


  Да! странно, что на таком форуме нет такого смайлика.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я создала тему и никто из модеров даже не пошевелился

----------


## Nabat

> Я создала тему и никто из модеров даже не пошевелился


 Обычно все подрывались, а тут -  на тебе)

----------


## Pechalka

зассали

----------


## grey

по-моему это не форум о смешариках когда за каждым предложением смайлик

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Просто тут нет грустного смайла

----------

